# % of professors who dislike you?



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

What % of professors, in your experience, have developed a general dislike of you?


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

10% took it personal with me, 80% didn't care(some of them could have disliked me), 10% were nice with me. Never had a teacher friend though, never got to that point.

I felt bullied. I was quiet in half of the hater teachers' classes but they still made my life hard. I did not want to comply with small orders like reading out loud, stand up for the pledge, stand in the sun for not wanting to run in the PE class(which is a form of torture). I used to answer too many questions with "IDK", that got them pissed... They would love to pick on the odd one out.
But something even worse was how I felt deeply betrayed by my parents who didn't have the balls to stand up for me and talk back at the fascists in school, they complied and took their side.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Any professor who speaks to the Disability Centre to confirm that I indeed have an anxiety disorder. 

The ones that don't speak to that department and take my word for it are perfectly kind people. The ones that do may be fine originally but after? Oh boy. You'd think I ran over their dog or something. 

...needless to say this whole drama is being taken to the president of the university. It would be nice to take a class without being blacklisted for having a disability. Funny this question popped up now at this 2 year long battle reaches its peak!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one who absolutely did not like me...
Oh well...


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

WTFnooooo said:


> stand in the sun for not wanting to run in the PE class(which is a form of torture).


:sus Sounds like one messed up teacher!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't know about how many disliked me, but I sure dislike most of them


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

17.4%

But seriously I've mostly had really good relations with my professors, though I had one professor who despised me. He told me that I was an unbearably arrogant person and that, even worse, I took no pains to hide my feelings of superiority. My palms still sweat when I think about that.


----------



## ScarletMacaw99 (May 5, 2010)

> The ones that don't speak to that department and take my word for it are perfectly kind people. The ones that do may be fine originally but after? Oh boy. You'd think I ran over their dog or something.


Wow, seriously, they dislike you more after speaking to the department? Wow.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think any of them??


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

InquilineKea said:


> Wow, seriously, they dislike you more after speaking to the department? Wow.


Yep! The Head of Disability has it out for me and I cannot figure out why. So the profs treat me well until they call him to confirm and afterwards it's all downhill from there. He's now trying to tell me I need a new therapist to submit new documentation...she has a MSW and RSW - she's qualified! He's just really big on power trips. This school doesn't care about the individual, it's all a bureaucracy. He sent me a novel of an email last week saying that my request for exam accommodations violate the Human Rights Legislation. All of a sudden. After 2.5 years at this particular school. The guy needs to be fired. Annnnd I shall do my best to make the administration see what sort of guy they have leading thanks to lovely copies of emails he's sent about me. 

It does take 2.5 years to make me this bitter.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

seafolly said:


> Yep! The Head of Disability has it out for me and I cannot figure out why. So the profs treat me well until they call him to confirm and afterwards it's all downhill from there. He's now trying to tell me I need a new therapist to submit new documentation...she has a MSW and RSW - she's qualified! He's just really big on power trips. This school doesn't care about the individual, it's all a bureaucracy. He sent me a novel of an email last week saying that *my request for exam accommodations violate the Human Rights Legislation. *All of a sudden. After 2.5 years at this particular school. The guy needs to be fired. Annnnd I shall do my best to make the administration see what sort of guy they have leading thanks to lovely copies of emails he's sent about me.
> 
> It does take 2.5 years to make me this bitter.


What the hell??? What were the exam accommodations? I'm thinking of going to the disability centre, finally.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a really bd math prof.......like terrible


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't think I've had a professor who disliked me, just many who probably thought I was weird and awkward and quiet. No surprise really. I have one professor who seems to like me, I've taken 3 of her classes (and she gave me A's in all of them! lol) and she's my thesis adviser this semester. We actually have a lot of the same interests, I'm sure if we were the same age we'd be like BFFs by now lol.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> What the hell??? What were the exam accommodations? I'm thinking of going to the disability centre, finally.


Oh, don't worry about UofT, I know nothing about their system but I'm sure it's totally fine. Queen's was incredible.

The accommodations were simply to have an individual room/cubicle within the disability office but I had some issues with two of the staff members (they lost the paperwork that said I should get this and wouldn't help me rectify it) and so I began to get panic attacks in their office. They all talk, it's quite obvious. My advisor the next semester asked if I wanted to sit down with the previous one for "closure." No thanks? Anyway, I associated anxiety with that office after multiple screw ups on their part and not taking any responsibility for it.

My solution was to write with my professor or a TA. I did it at Queen's, it should be fine, right? Wrong. The Head said he supported it and would encourage my professors to do this. He never contacted them. When they contacted him (to verify I do need it) he obviously said the opposite because previously willing professors suddenly turned sour saying, "We spoke to CSD. You don't need this. Bye."

...but again, Queen's was amazing and supportive. Do give it a try!

Edit: I always meant to write about this here, wondering if anyone else experienced it too with their school. I'm literally about to write a gigantic letter to the president of the university with names and dates (forget diplomacy, I tried that!) to reveal them all...and I'm scared. They protect each other. But if it's happening to me, they must be abusing their power over other disabled kids too so I have to try.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Seafolly that situation sounds awful.

I fall asleep in almost every class. Ten people or 300. First row or last. Morning or afternoon. After twenty minutes, I'm out cold.

As a result of sleeping through about 40% of my education, most profs are not thrilled with me. Pretty much all of them assume I am a huge disrespectful slacker. My doc thinks it's my meds that make me so tired all the time, but I'm not about to tell them that.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Seafolly that situation sounds awful.
> 
> I fall asleep in almost every class. Ten people or 300. First row or last. Morning or afternoon. After twenty minutes, I'm out cold.
> 
> As a result of sleeping through about 40% of my education, most profs are not thrilled with me. Pretty much all of them assume I am a huge disrespectful slacker. My doc thinks it's my meds that make me so tired all the time, but I'm not about to tell them that.


I must admit it makes me want to cry. I've spent more energy fighting administration rather than studying. It just gets worse with each semester.

I'm used to being anonymous in lectures! If it were me, I'd send a brief email explaining that though, if they know who you are. I know it's a bit embarrassing but if it helps your grades in the end it might be worth it?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

seafolly said:


> Yep! The Head of Disability has it out for me and I cannot figure out why. So the profs treat me well until they call him to confirm and afterwards it's all downhill from there. He's now trying to tell me I need a new therapist to submit new documentation...she has a MSW and RSW - she's qualified! He's just really big on power trips. This school doesn't care about the individual, it's all a bureaucracy. He sent me a novel of an email last week saying that my request for exam accommodations violate the Human Rights Legislation. All of a sudden. After 2.5 years at this particular school. The guy needs to be fired. Annnnd I shall do my best to make the administration see what sort of guy they have leading thanks to lovely copies of emails he's sent about me.
> 
> It does take 2.5 years to make me this bitter.


They're probably mad you made them work...


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

That's the weird thing. By me making my own arrangements with my professors it actually reduces their paperwork and arrangements. It's completely based on power plays. 

I may or may not have some form of a mental breakdown during the next week while I dig up two year old emails and compile it all into "Why You All Suck." (not really the title but you get the meaning) As they have insisted that I document it all. No worries about the psychological damage! 

You've all be warned!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

0 - I never talk to them, most don't even know who I am. I sit in their lecture, I take notes, I leave...why would they dislike me?


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Generally, my professors don't know who I am. The ones I feel comfortable asking questions probably liked me because I'm not annoyingly loud in class or a smartass.

Then there's those professors that hate everyone.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had many issues with professors over disability - pretty much any I've encountered. It eventually resulted in complaints that took more energy than the actual work. I understand the stress of that all too well. They all got away with poor treatment at my first institution because I had no diagnoses then. The poor treatment didn't involve them disliking me - they mostly seemed to like me just fine - but being discriminatory through treating me differently and being extremely patronising and so on. One place withheld vital information until the end of my course and then dropped it on me, saying it was because they thought it might have upset me. It was a complex case involving far more than disability, but the dept. put all the emphasis on that to make themselves look better. I don't wish to go into it because it brings it all back. Anyway, universities don't know wtf they're doing when it comes to disability - except perhaps with very common things like dyslexia - and put on a front that they're inclusive etc. In retrospect, it doesn't surprise me the disability staff told me they hadn't dealt with anyone at the postgrad research level before. I reckon they just aren't supported well enough to make it and have to deal with all the discriminatory **** on top.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

odd_one_out said:


> I've had many issues with professors over disability - pretty much any I've encountered. It eventually resulted in complaints that took more energy than the actual work. I understand the stress of that all too well. They all got away with poor treatment at my first institution because I had no diagnoses then. The poor treatment didn't involve them disliking me - they mostly seemed to like me just fine - but being discriminatory through treating me differently and being extremely patronising and so on. One place withheld vital information until the end of my course and then dropped it on me, saying it was because they thought it might have upset me. It was a complex case involving far more than disability, but the dept. put all the emphasis on that to make themselves look better. I don't wish to go into it because it brings it all back. Anyway, universities don't know wtf they're doing when it comes to disability - except perhaps with very common things like dyslexia - and put on a front that they're inclusive etc. In retrospect, it doesn't surprise me the disability staff told me they hadn't dealt with anyone at the postgrad research level before. I reckon they just aren't supported well enough to make it and have to deal with all the discriminatory **** on top.


Yes I think you're right, it's more discriminatory than dislike on the professor's part. One prof looooved to make life harder for me once she learned I had grounds to skip her presentation assignment and write a paper instead. I'm so sorry you got stuck in something like this. The thing is I have the diagnosis. I have documentation from a well respected psychiatrist and therapist.

I completely respect you not wanting to discuss it. My own situation is the core of my stress in life right now. Queen's University was so great! Seriously, I never would have transferred if I had known that the current university would be so horrible in the Disability department. You're very right though. Most people with anxiety disorders are too beaten down to continue. They told me I should be institutionalized. And I believed them. It was only when I was interviewed at CAMH and was told they "are insane" for having told me that that I realized how awful they really are. One of my friends was told the same thing, also believed them, but was too scared to investigate and just dropped out. She's one intelligent girl too, what a waste. Her anxiety is far less of a problem than mine, to boot.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I actually recently had a pleasant surprise. I've only had one of my profs more than once, so I asked him if he'd write a letter of reference for me for this scholarship I'm applying for. I was never sure if he really disliked me or found me a mediocre student - I got an A- in his class, but so did half the class lol But he emailed me back right away and said he's be glad to write the letter for me.

I love when stuff like that happens, because it forces me to take a good look at some of the negative thoughts in my head and question their validity. When you're anxiety-ridden and have low self-esteem, it can be all too easy to come up with the worst possible explanation for every look, word, or action of people around you. Knowing our situations, we should question those thoughts.


----------

